# Before and after



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty simple. Post your before and after lawn care. In a *few* words highlight what makes the biggest difference (ie. Prem + Nitrogen, deep and infrequent irrigation, fall nitrogen) and let the picture speak for themselves. The idea is to show new members how a few small things make a huge difference.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Before (May 27, 2017), my lawn on left, neighbours on right.

For my lawn, it had a lot of salad. I used very little Iron Chelate based herbicide. Regular fertilization (mostly organic but some synthetic), and proper watering got it to here:
(Aug 11, 2017)



After the trees came down due to Ash Borer, I scalped and overseeded my lawn with KBG. We killed the neighbours yard and overseeded it with KBG too.

It turned out great. (Oct 27, 2017).



All this happened over 5 months.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

So wierd. I Was thinking last night that I wish someone would start this. Then @g-man mentioned it today and now @Sinclair starts one.

This is May 9th this year. Power rake, Scott's Rootrients and deep and infrequent watering. I've always just turned the sprinkler on for maybe an hour and figured that was enough. Never put much thought into it. I realize now that it takes a few hours to get the right amount of water down. Now I use a couple of rain guages and measure each time.





At the beginning of June I started weekly spoon feeding with a locally sourced 9-2-2 Natural Fert.





I've been mowing every 4-5 days at 3.25". It's been very dry with not a lot of rain.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

My few words: amending the soil, removing rocks of all sizes, renovation

Before


After


Before


After


Before


After


About 12 months apart.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

My soil is pretty crumby with a very low CEC. It is mostly sand and silt with very little clay. These bare area were extremely compacted and required a lot of compost/peat to be incorporated 5-6" down. I used a spade fork to break the soil up and get the compost down in there before overseeding with Tall Fescue.. My Ph was also 4.9, so the lime definitely helped. Mowing taller (with a sharp blade) and watering deeper.. Still a ways to go!


----------



## bourne (Jun 2, 2018)

@Harts What's the iron content in the Scotts Root-trients?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@bourne I'll have to check when I get home. The Scott's website isn't very helpful


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@bourne both @Sinclair and I use the Natural Fert from Home Hardware and have liked the results. It's 9-2-2 with 2% iron. We are both doing weekly apps.

https://www.homehardware.ca/en/25kg-9-2-2-iron-natural-lawn-fertilizer/p/5024216


----------



## bluenotgreen (Jun 7, 2018)

BEFORE: True Green 5 app/year program

AFTER: May 2017 Accidentally found Lawn Care Nut on the youtubes. June 2017 fired True Green and started "throwing' her down and hope for the best"


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

bluenotgreen said:


> BEFORE: True Green 5 app/year program
> 
> AFTER: May 2017 Accidentally found Lawn Care Nut on the youtubes. June 2017 fired True Green and started "throwing' her down and hope for the best"


That is incredible. The only thing different you did was begin to use Milorganite and stop TruGreen?


----------



## bluenotgreen (Jun 7, 2018)

@CPA Nerd 
BEFORE: 2015 Being dominated by the neighbor. Signed up w/ True Green to stop the domination. TG helped a little but still being dominated.


AFTER: 2017 Started watching LCN the youtubes videos. Throwin' down Milo, better mowing practices, Humic and kelp, pre-em. Domination reversal 🔚


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Before:
Pic taken April 2016: bought this home late 2015, previous owners left the lawn patchy, full of weeds & let their 3 dogs run rampant and p*ss & crap all over the place...



Had not a clue about lawn care and didn't do anything else other than throw seed over the lawn by hand, hand water here and there and fertilize randomly. I didn't know any better and even fertilized in the heat of midsummer once hoping the almost dormant grass would green up from the fert :roll:

After :
Pic taken October 2017:

Decided late last year to get serious and amassed knowledge from LCN, Grassdaddy, Ryanknorr, GCI Pete. Scalped, dethatched, manually aerated, top dressed with compost/topsoil, spread starter fert, overseeded heavily, spread peat, watered 5 minutes 5 times a day.... Results:





November 8th 2017:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Grasshopper nice transformation. What did you over seed with?


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Cheers Harts! Its still a work in progress... 
I overseeded with turf-type perennial ryegrass, creeping red fescue and Kentucky bluegrass.

The lawns taken quite a beating with the recent heatwaves and dry weather. Also realized I've been under watering quite a bit and that hasnt helped.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Listen to the Canadians talk about heat waves! Hahaha. We get a bit of a break this weekend with some rain and cooler weather. I


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

All before. Previous owner did absolutely nothing. You can see in the last picture with the dog how spotty the lawn was.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

After. The last couple were taken this evening after a nice cut.

Main things were dethatch aerate in the fall with overseed, and fertilize with good stuff. Focus on the soil.


----------



## Eli79 (Jun 27, 2018)

This is my before and after pics of when I renovated last year. It's 100% Turf Type Tall Fescue now and all of the highest performing cultivars. I get people stop and ask me about it all the time.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Eli79 love that green! It looks so soft!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

We bought this house in August 2017.

Before- as you can see they scalped the lawn, left clippings, and never treated for weeds. It looked like a dandelion farm this spring. 

After- I immediately began mowing at 4" and followed LCNs cool season spring recovery program. A bag of starter Fert, a dozen bags of Milo, some pre-e, and a few rounds of 3 way and it looks better. Still a long way to go (may be moving towards Bermuda) but I'm proud to say I did it all myself.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Before: Listing Photo about the time we purchased it. (this is a little nicer actually, because it was empty for the winter, we closed in late March '17)



After: Weed Be Gon, mowing higher, overseed, throw'er down, edging and refining the tree mulch beds a bit.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I love all these before and after photos. It's nice to sit back and look at how far we have come. And the best is yet to come. With hard work, dedication, and this forum for advice I'm confident all our lawns will look even better in the future. Thanks again to everyone for their advice and comradery.


----------

